# Looking for some guidance on lighting



## mlov(NJ) (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello,

New here and I need some suggestions for lighting my 150gal Discus tank. I currently only use the 2 36" strip lights that came w/the All Glass set-up, I believe they are only 30 watt bulbs each. So that means I only have 60 total watts trying to grow plants in a 6' long tank. Now I know why my plants don't grow. So my question is, what lighting set-up can i get to make my plants grow nicely without a CO2 system and spending hundreds of dollars? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

For a non-CO2 tank that big I suggest limiting the light to about 200 watts of CF or T5 bulbs. Much more than that and you will be battling algae of all kinds. I also suggest not looking for 6 foot long fixtures, but using 3 foot or 2 foot fixtures. The shorter bulbs will be easier to find locally. Or, you could visit http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm and look at the 96 watt kits - two of those would work for a non-CO2 tank, but you would need to either retrofit the hoods you now have or DIY a hood.


----------



## mlov(NJ) (Nov 10, 2007)

Would 1x96 retrofit into each of my 36" striplights that came w/the tank? Would 192 watts of light give me nice growth on my amazon swords, crypts and vals?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

mlov(NJ) said:


> Would 1x96 retrofit into each of my 36" striplights that came w/the tank? Would 192 watts of light give me nice growth on my amazon swords, crypts and vals?


Without seeing those striplights I don't know if the 96 watt retrofit kit would work or not, but I'm pretty sure it will work. For the plants you mention that would be plenty of light, since none of them demand high light. There aren't many plants that wouldn't grow well with that light, in my opinion.


----------



## mlov(NJ) (Nov 10, 2007)

Was wondering how this set-up would work for me, I would purchase 2 of them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-LIGHT-...ryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Look at the photo showing the bulbs in that fixture - no reflector at all. Adding that to the fact that those are 55 watt bulbs, you would effectively have about 55 total usable watts, in AHSupply units. That wouldn't be enough for a 150 gallon tank. And, the fixture comes with one actinic bulb and one regular bulb, reducing its effectiveness even more.


----------



## mlov(NJ) (Nov 10, 2007)

OK... I'll try again. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## mlov(NJ) (Nov 10, 2007)

How about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/CL-36-Aquarium-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

My advice is to go with AH Supply. Get their 96W x 2 kit. If making an enclosure is more than you want to tackle, buy one of their pre-made ones. Putting the thing together isn't all that hard. You'll have good bulbs, excellent reflectors, and all the hardware you need to make it happen right.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

If you want to know whether the AH supply retrofit kit will fit into the hood you already have, you can always give them a call. They have a very good reputation as a helpful company. 

Good luck!


----------



## mlov(NJ) (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of your opinions. I am currently considering these 36" Power Compact Uni-Strip 96 Watts from: http://www.catfishlighting.com/body_pclights.htm. But which bulb should i get?


----------



## Drew (Feb 10, 2006)

Just to echo a few others in this thread, I just received and installed 2 - 36" 2X96W retro light kits in my 135G canopy from AH supply. I followed the instructions included, and the setup worked the first time I plugged them in and they really put out a lot of light. Kim at AH Supply was very helpful on the phone, the packaging and delivery were on-time and damage free. Highly recommend their services.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have always had good luck with bulbs in the 6700K spectrum.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

mlov(NJ) said:


> So my question is, what lighting set-up can i get to make my plants grow nicely without a CO2 system and spending hundreds of dollars?


None.

That's the honest answer. This hobby is expensive, prepare to spend hundreds of dollars. It's also a huge mistake to invest in lighting over CO2. It's a worse mistake to try to go cheap on both, but especially on CO2. For a 150 gallon tank you should be looking at 20LB CO2 cylinders, a decent regulator, a good needle valve and a solenoid valve. Rex Grigg posts here and sells a great setup (less the cylinder- rent that locally.)

I totally disagree with the suggestions to go PC lights from AH Supply. PC lighting sucks big time compared to what is now available in T5 and MH. Kim needs to update to T5, IMO. As few as four 36" T5 lamps with reflectors will work IF you have CO2. You -could- start with two, but if you insist on getting "fixtures" you'll be throwing those away to upgrade to four later.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

TWood: I have a few sets of AH kits with the GE9325 bulbs and they work fine.

What specific recommendation do you have for lighting? I am going to buy some new lights soon and would very much want to know about alternatives.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd go over to reefcentral.com and read up on T5 lighting there. It's been a while since I did my research, and I went MH at the time. This after spending way too much trying to make PC lights work. I think it's a mistake to buy 'fixtures' when it's so easy to buy a generic hood and just add the lights. Raw reflector/bulb combos are relatively cheap and easy to add to a hood. You can start with less and add more without losing the earlier investment.

That being said, if I had to do it again I would go double-end MH in their tiny little reflectors over the single-end big-ass reflectors MH that I have now. Why? They just seem like a more elegant solution.

I have a 6700K 250W and a 14000K 175W over a 90 gallon. I run the 175W very little now, but I also intend to run these lamps all the way to total failure, so I just don't care about the WPG rules. As they both lose strength I'll increase the runtime of the 14K. But get this - my 'viewing' light is a 13W PC lamp/reflector from......AH Supply.

"Consistency is not a human trait." - Harold & Maude


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I would disagree on the fixture issue if you get TEK or Sun Blaze by Sunlight Supply.
You can get a 4ft 4lamp fix for about $280 with bulbs from the right source off e-bay and it is one sleek looking fixture.
The Sun Blaze, you can get the 4 ft 4 lamp fix for about $170 and the 4 ft 8 lamp fix for about $250 and it is pretty good looking also. this will require a little DIY mod if you want the automatic control over all the lights and being able to run them seperatly, but you are comparing to DIY anyway.
These are close to the best reflectors out there that I am aware of from Sunlight supply and they rn cool and are very easy to hang.
Other then these, there is Aquamedic (can't tell from the pics, but I don't think it has individual reflectors so that makes it no god IMO), and PFO and Aquatiniques, all very high dollar and probably better to DIY IMHO but with TEK or SUNBLAZE, I think you might save in the long run over DIY or be right there.

A guy in my local club just ordered the Sun Blaze 4 ft 4 lamp fix for $169 w/free ship from www.aquacave.com and they sent him the 4 ft 8 lamp fix instead. Don't know what that was about, a mistake or a upgrade for free (is what it ends up being) but he is stoked on it.

Hey TWOOD, is that a first initial T and last name WOOD.
If so, I am a TWOOD also.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I just hate looking at fixtures, but apparently that's just me.

Before adding the MH lamps:










Shortly after (taken several months ago):


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That is a very nice looking set up you have created there.
I don't know how I would adjust to not being to see the tank from more sides, but that is just me and I do like what you have done.
I also like the look of open top tanks (rimless best but not necessary) with a sleek fixture hanging over it.
right you are, I am not for fixtures on legs too much, but the modern industrial look is just fine with me.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I despise the 'industrial look' and all things Amano. I think he jumped the shark years ago, and the obsession with form over function is proof of that. I am more interested in making the aquarium a welcome component of a human livable space. Glaring lights are anathema to that goal. 

I also think the current obsession with "aquascaping" is stupid. Look at the Amano photos and those in the contests. Do you -ever- experience your own aquarium from that narrowly focused point of view? No. It's a fraud.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with your 2nd point to some extent. I don't think it is nearly as natural as it is sold to be, most el natural set ups are much closer to what would be a scene out of nature IMO, but I do like the equipment and set ups from the high tek world. There are many beautiful ammano and ammano style scapes, but I don't really strive for them.


----------

